
Benefits and Use Cases of White Label Crypto Exchange Software - espayex
https://medium.com/espayexchangespace/benefits-and-use-cases-of-white-label-crypto-exchange-software-2641301dc33b
======
gus_massa
If I setup a White Label Crypto Exchange, how do I get my cut?

When my White Label Crypto Exchange gets hacked, can I blame EspayX?

